# Sunday Cobia Report



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

We went 2 for 7 today on cobia. It was hell trying to get a fish to eat...can not wait for the eels to get in town!


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

That was one of my next questions for the forum. I was going to ask where to catch eels - LOL


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

willy c. said:


> We went 2 for 7 today on cobia. It was hell trying to get a fish to eat...can not wait for the eels to get in town!


Nice job my brotha! Did you catch or see any fish in or close to Pensacola waters?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The boats that we could see from the pier looked like they were seeing fish left and right.. saw multiple quick turn arounds and turn and stops. No doubt the boats killed em today


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

well the fog was so thick this wkd around ob, we wouldnt have seen ling if they were walking on water!! lol


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

DANG it Man!!! I hope the weather holds up for the weekend? What's y'alls thoughts????


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Snatch it said:


> DANG it Man!!! I hope the weather holds up for the weekend? What's y'alls thoughts????



Wind is supposed to pick up during the week, so who knows what next weekend will look like


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Austin said:


> Wind is supposed to pick up during the week, so who knows what next weekend will look like


 Yeper I was seeing the same thing!?!?! My fingers are crossed for a good weekend? Will see!?!?

_


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

marmidor said:


> Nice job my brotha! Did you catch or see any fish in or close to Pensacola waters?


They were all west of Pensacola Beach pier.


----------

